# Kayak Fishing Tip #13 Multi-purpose tool W/flying gaff



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Yak Fishing Tip # 13.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Multi-Purpose Tool Includes Yak Flying Gaff for Big ?uns.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">A long handle gaff has no place on a kayak. Long gaffs are dangerous to use and hard to stow. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">I made a small gaff using a 12/0 hook mounted on a short PVC handle. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">This gaff portion slips on my push pole/stakeout pole/measuring device to become a flying gaff. With the pole removed, it is a handy hand gaff. Notice that I leave the barb on the hook.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">A 50# plus Cobia is absolutely no sweat on this gaff. With the relatively small gap hook, you?d better aim carefully on soft fleshed fish or risk having the hook tear out.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Build your own flyer as shown in the photos below. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Here is the hook on its PVC handle with 5/16" handline attached. Hook has bolt through eye and is lashed to handle with Snell Knots. The handline is also attached with Snell Knots. Mono used is 300# test.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">The E-Book software finally arrived. Now I gotta figure out how to use it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 3in; HEIGHT: 149.25pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="y-15"></v:imagedata></v:shape><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 3in; HEIGHT: 162pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image003.jpg" o:title="yc"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats an awesome idea thanks ill deffinetly be making one


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, thanx for the tipthis system is pretty much a must for abig cobia out of the yak. It took me 1hr 30min to paddle a 45 pounder to the beach from just outside the breakers with no gaff(left him hooked with drag tight.With this ,I could of had him ashore in no time. 

Would you gaff in the tail to drown the fish or stick with a shoulder shot?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I always try for a head shot on Cobia. Yeah, I know they are hard headed. Come from underneath. In the bottom of the head or the throat, the gaff will stay in and you have a lot more control of the fish this way. 

I have a bunch of 12/0s so that is what I used for my gaff. I have one on my boat with a 16/0. I stuck an 88 pounder several years ago and had no problem at all. I fish by myself a lot and I need to hedge my bets.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, Captken.

These are very good ideas that should also be shared with the group over at GCKFA!!

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/

They are all kayakers and are really nice people and would appreciate these helpful tips from your experiences.


----------

